# Trail riding equipment?



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

What tack/equipment for both horse and rider would you suggest are essential and what sites would you suggest I check out to find them? There isn't a good tack store nearby. Thank you.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Horse Dreamer said:


> What tack/equipment for both horse and rider would you suggest are essential and what sites would you suggest I check out to find them? There isn't a good tack store nearby. Thank you.


It depends on how long of a ride and where you are riding. I always have saddle and pommel bags for drinks, hoof pick, halter and lead. When going on a longer ride or further from camp/home, I'll pack a GPS, trail mix, weather gear, padded gauze and vet wrap. I always have extra leather ties already on my saddle. If going across state, I'll pack an extra latigo, lead etc. 

It all depends on the weather, distance, environment. It's hard to be precise down to the "t." 

There are online stores like Valley Vet, Jeffers etc. that have a multitude of things to suit your needs.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

goneriding said:


> It depends on how long of a ride and where you are riding. I always have saddle and pommel bags for drinks, hoof pick, halter and lead. When going on a longer ride or further from camp/home, I'll pack a GPS, trail mix, weather gear, padded gauze and vet wrap. I always have extra leather ties already on my saddle. If going across state, I'll pack an extra latigo, lead etc.
> 
> It all depends on the weather, distance, environment. It's hard to be precise down to the "t."
> 
> There are online stores like Valley Vet, Jeffers etc. that have a multitude of things to suit your needs.


Thank you for the sites and suggestions. It's suppose to be about an 8hr ride, ment to be a learning experience/confidence builder for both myself and my horse. I am going with my trainer. Thanks again!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow 8 hours! It will be fun but my backside would be sore!!! Be sure and get off and walk around some!


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

QOS said:


> wow 8 hours! It will be fun but my backside would be sore!!! Be sure and get off and walk around some!


especially when your just beginning and haven't built up all them riding muscles yet, lol.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would take lots of water, food, and some paper towels or toilet paper. I would also take a small mirror in case a gnat gets in your eye. Sunscreen. More food. A pocket knife, hoof pick. Cell phone.


----------



## JerseyCowboy (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm a regular trail rider, I'll usually bring a saddle bag and tie it to the back of my saddle. I fill it with a small first aid kit, trail markers, and one of those lights that you can strap on to your hat, just in case I'm out late; I tie a rain jacket/sweatshirt to the back as well with some latigo leather, I also have another bag that goes on the horn where I can store water and food. I always carry a pocket knife and a lead rope on the side of my saddle. All that is usually enough for whenever I ride


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty much what everyone else said -I would only add if you think you will need them horse boots, and a cell phone. 
8 hours is a lot for a beginner even if you stop at intervals. Bring plenty of water especially if you aren't used to riding that long (I carry 4 to 6 bottles usually), and I would bring something with electrolytes in it too.
Get good and hydrated before you go out, that way your body isn't playing catch up.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are going to be out late I would suggest some reflective gear. Horse Riding Safety Gear That is where I had ordered some of the stuff I will be using on my horse. Everything else has already been listed! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't over think the ride......It's just a day ride, enjoy it.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw several people mention a cell phone, knife, and light, but my thing with those is I keep them on me...not on my horse in case we get separated. If I have a map or gps with me those stay on me as well. I have a horn bag for snacks and some stuff, but if I'm going on a ride that long I also carry my camelbak. If I have it with me that's where I keep my first aid kit, phone and all the other stuff. This is the one I have, but they make a newer version now. I like that it's not huge like a backpack, but has room for anything I'd want to take. I also always seem to have an extra pair of socks in it, but that's mostly because I'm fanatic about keeping my feet dry when I hike and that was originally what I bought this thing for.  I've had one or two people tell me I could injure myself if I fall with this on my back, but in all honesty I'd be more likely to have a more minor fall and I don't trust my horses to stay with me if I do come off. I'd rather take the chance and have the things I need than fall off and not have it.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

She is going for a day ride, Not a week long pack trip.

I bring enough water to last me for however long I think I'll be gone. 2-3 bottles is usually enough for a day for me. I often will pack a lunch. It might be as simple as several granola bars and an apple. It might be a sandwich, or some canned stew or chili. It depends on how cold or hot it might be and how much trouble I want to go to, to fix lunch. 

TP is good to keep in your saddle bags, and I keep some matches. Both to lite fires to get warm around, in emergency signal fires and I usually burn any used TP to help keep the area clean. Nobody likes to ride along and see a pile of used TP. I also keep a small bottle of charcoal lighter fluid to put on wood to help get a fire going in wet weather. I ride in the mountains and hyperthermia is a real threat.

Depending on the weather forecast, I throw a jacket or rain slicker behind the cantle. In the high country where I may be miles from my truck and thunderstorms can sneek in, The slicker is always there. Rides in the desert in warmer weather, I don't bother to carry it.

I don't worry about hoof boots. A horse that throws a shoe can usually make it back to the truck from a day ride. Worse case, you can walk and lead it or have your riding buddy go get the truck and pick you up some where along the route. But most horses can finish the ride barefoot if needed. 

Don't over think it. Just use common sense for what you think you mihgt need for the area that you are riding thru.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. I greatly appreciate it. I must admit I'm one of those crazy list poeple, but I plan on totally enjoying the experience. But, now I feel I have a good place to start to be confident that I have what I need.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 23, 2011)

Drink regularly and often - drink before you feel thirsty. When you feel thirsty you're already becoming dehydrated. Riding burns anywhere from 150 to 500 calories per hour depending on your weight and what you're doing.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I always travel light, but never leave home without a pocket knife or Leatherman to fix almost anything and pick rocks out of hooves, too.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

A leatherman is priceless!:wink:


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Since I keep my horse barefoot, I take boots with me. I don't like to use them but will if we end up on a gravelled road--he REALLY doesn't like gravel! Rocks are no problem, gravel is.

I take a camelbak full of water, sometimes an extra water bottle as well (experience has taught me that I can't drink too much, only too little). Powerbars are part of my standard ride kit and I often have them for lunch on day rides. 

I carry a SPOT emergency locator (especially when riding alone), an FRS radio, and a handheld HAM radio. My SPOT 911 emergency message says what frequencies I'll be monitoring if I send a 911 code. Again, I ride alone a lot and figure safety comes first. The Mrs also knows what freqencies to try if I end up missing.

Something I've just started doing is leaving a note on the dash of my truck saying which way I went from where I parked--especially if there are several logical options. I'm on the local Search and Rescue Team and wish everyone would leave a note saying where they went! 

Multi-tool is always on my belt. A sharp knive and/or a "horse killing pistol." Just in case the worst case happens.

Lighter and extra lead line (just made up a 25 foot lead line for foraging). 

And whatever else happens to be in my gear from a prior ride. I only take rain gear if I think I might actually need it. It's so dry around here that I don't take it often.

All that being said . . . it's a day ride. It's easy to overdo it. 

Oh, yeah, and I like to take a smile. Does wonders for my face value on the off-chance that I meet someone out on the trail!


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

goneriding said:


> A leatherman is priceless!:wink:


^^This. I always have one on me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing you might consider is, if the weather is going to be hot, stick 3 or 4 bottles of water/gatorade in the freezer the night before you go. That way, they will melt as you ride along and you will have cold (or at least cool) liquids to drink for most of the day instead of having to drink warm or hot ones.

I don't know what kind of terrain you will be riding on, but unless it is all flat, then I suggest you have a breast collar and back cinch on your saddle. They will both help to keep the saddle more stable and minimize sliding around.

This is where I got the breast collar that I use and I recommend them to everyone. Super nice quality, heavy duty, and cheaper than you can find them anywhere else.
Patricias Horse Tack items - Get great deals on items on eBay Stores!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow wee Sailor...you are loaded for bear!!!! 

I never ride alone but leaving a note is a great idea for those who do. The hand held ham isn't a bad idea either!!!!


----------

